

Ask HN: hey data scientists, have they invented a better mousetrap than CSV? - seamusabshere

I&#x27;m always happy when I get data as a CSV - is there anything better, ever?
======
bockris
tab separated values

------
wikwocket
Zipped CSV? ;)

~~~
achompas
Seriously, came in here to say "gzipped flat files." :)

------
mjhea0
JSON

